# why does tivo stream work fine for a few min. then stop working?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

tivo stream plays shows fine for 5 or 10 mins and then it stops working.
and it says cant find streaming device. how can I fix this?

my phone is a Samsung galaxy s2


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In home or away from home?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> In home or away from home?


both, the white light on steam starts blinking while playing a show and then video stops on the phone.

also the yellow light comes on when the video stops


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tootal2 said:


> tivo stream plays shows fine for 5 or 10 mins and then it stops working.
> and it says cant find streaming device. how can I fix this?
> 
> my phone is a Samsung galaxy s2


Wow, still using a Galaxy S2, it could be you need to update firmware. What version of android are you using? I realize that when I upgraded to my S4 two years ago my S2 was just getting Jellybean. It had.many issues though getting older, unlike my S4 which though two years older is pretty solid.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I might buy a new phone soon but new phones are to big to fit in my pocket.

my phone is using android 4.1.2 and I cant upgrade it



PCurry57 said:


> Wow, still using a Galaxy S2, it could be you need to update firmware. What version of android are you using? I realize that when I upgraded to my S4 two years ago my S2 was just getting Jellybean. It had.many issues though getting older, unlike my S4 which though two years older is pretty solid.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

TiVo stream seems to work fine on my brothers Samsung galaxy s3. so I guess I need to buy a new phone. why does my Samsung s2 make the TiVo steam reboot?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No idea why that would happen. Does your brother's phone work with the same exact recording? But yours causes a reboot? 

Seems like the phone wouldn't really matter, more likely a glitch in the actual recording would cause a reboot.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> No idea why that would happen. Does your brother's phone work with the same exact recording? But yours causes a reboot?
> 
> Seems like the phone wouldn't really matter, more likely a glitch in the actual recording would cause a reboot.


I'm able to get about 15 mins of play time before it messes up. but I only get a 20 min lunch. so being able to watch 15 mins of the news on my lunch break is nice. Does TiVo steam need a lot of free memory?

does reboot my TiVo help?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is this a standalone Stream? If so how is it connected to the TiVo? The standalone Stream needs to be connected to the TiVo via a wired network connection. If there is any sort of wifi bridge between then then that's likely the issue.


----------

